# Change of hostname creates OpenOffice problem.



## Dave Lister (May 30, 2020)

For some reason when I first installed FreeBSD a garbled mix of special characters ended up as the hostname - idk maybe a cat walked across the keyboard whilst I was out of the room.  This in turn seemed to create an issue with an app KGpg after boot up - I don't know what KGpg does only that it apparently took issue with some of the symbols in the garbled hostname.

I followed the instructions on this page under "*FreeBSD change hostname command*" to change the hostname to something normal.








						FreeBSD Change Hostname without reboot - nixCraft
					

FreeBSD Change Hostname Command: Explains how to change or set FreeBSD computer/machine hostname without rebooting the box from the CLI.




					www.cyberciti.biz
				




This cured the problem as far as KGpg was concerned but it in turn created a problem with OpenOffice that is reported after boot up even if none of the OpenOffice apps are opened.  See attached image.  I guess rather like  /etc/rc.conf and  /etc/hosts some config file of OpenOffice needs modifying to reflect the new hostname.  Any ideas where this might be, OpenOffice is a huge package and finding the requisite file by trial and error might take some time?


----------



## Dave Lister (May 30, 2020)

RESOLVED: Clicked Yes and the problem went away.


----------



## tingo (May 30, 2020)

What happens if you answer "yes" to that dialog box?


----------

